# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.3 is out 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.3 is out!  *Dear Octoplus community,
Today we are proud to introduce you a whole new built-in module - the 'Content Extractor'!
This update drastically increases your servicing possibilities, offering  such new features as restoring customers data from water drown phones,  raw binary forensics and so on and so on, via JTAG or eMMC connection  using simple graphical interface! Supporting most of existing file  system formats and model-independent it brings a real boost to your  repair shop*   Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.3 Release Notes: *Content Extractor – New Possibilities:*   *View and save (extract) data (files, directories and volumes) directly from the device trough eMMC or/and JTAG interface* *View  and save (extract) data (files, directories and volumes) from binary  dumps (with Full Flash), which have been read from the device* *All popular file systems are supported: ext2, ext3, ext4, NTFS, FAT* *Ability to save selected files, directories and volumes on user’s hard drive* *Easy extract, view and save contacts* *Easy extract, view and save pictures* *Easy extract, view and SMS messages* *Preview graphic files (and their cache)* *Ability to work with pictures and media files using computer’s operation system* *Advanced search:*
-	Search files in file systems or in binary dumps of the device
-	Search user’s contacts or SMS messages
-	Search file name of found pictures *Easy and intuitive graphical user interface (GUI)**Improved connection via eMMC interface.**Uploaded improved SRF for H345 into the Supprot Area.**Box firmware has been updated! To update the firmware, it is necessary to connect the box and only then run the Software.*   *You wanted – you got it! Please feel free to leave your suggestions and feedback below.*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

